# Firefox geöffnete Tabs - Wo gespeichert?



## Smoke (8. Februar 2010)

*Firefox geöffnete Tabs - Wo gespeichert?*

Moin!!

Habe folgende Frage: 

Wenn Firefox die actuell geöffneten Tabs beim beenden speichert damit sie beim erneuten starten von Firefox wieder alle geöffnet werden.... Wo genau ist dieser Cache-Ordner? 

Weil: 

Meine Systemplatte hate ein Boot-Problemchen   
Hab mir jedenfalls eine neue Platte geholt und meine Daten aus der alten SystemPlatte gesichert (bin noch dabei)... aber die geöffneten Tabs kann ich ja so nicht einfach speichern da sie nicht zu den Lesezeichen gehören. 
Wie komm ich also an die ran?? 

Danke im vorraus...


----------



## Dal604 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Firefox geöffnete Tabs - Wo gespeichert?*

file:///C:/Users/name/AppData/Roaming/Mozilla


----------



## Smoke (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Firefox geöffnete Tabs - Wo gespeichert?*

hat gefunzt danke!!  

hmmm darauf hätte ich auch selbst kommen können.. ^^


----------

